
How to Lose Friends and Alienate People: Apple Watch Edition - jkestner
http://www.newsweek.com/how-lose-friends-and-alienate-people-apple-watch-edition-331213
======
cjoh
I just don't buy this "Wearing the Apple Watch makes you a Pretentious
Douchebag" argument.

I bought it with Google Glass because it was ugly and pointed a camera at
someone's face, all the time. But the iPod, the iPhone -- these were also
expensive goods that cried out "pretentious consumer" at the time in
comparison to alternatives.

Many watches cost much more money than the sport/watch editions of the apple
watch.

~~~
glogla
> Many watches cost much more money than the sport/watch editions of the apple
> watch.

True, but most people can't recognize "nice watch" and "omg look at me I'm
rich! watch".

Apple Watch is instantly recognizable.

~~~
seanmcdirmid
> True, but most people can't recognize "nice watch" and "omg look at me I'm
> rich! watch".

Rich people know their own. Expensive watches ($40k and up found at Basel
World) are meant as signaling devices to other rich people, not us lowly
peons.

~~~
smhenderson
Well that removes the DB factor then doesn't it? I mean if only other DB's
recognize your watch than it's OK.

I think the difference between the phone and the watch is that you have to
actively go out of your way to make people notice you on your phone. The watch
is pretty visible to everyone all the time; coupled with the fact that it's
hard to resist responding to it and that you're now constantly looking at it
does seem like it sends a rude message to those around you.

~~~
seanmcdirmid
Yes, the Apple Watch DB factor is that it is expensive relative to very cheap
watches, but cheap enough to be universally recognized.

When the watch is new, there will be a period of time where early possessors
are seen as douche because of from those that want but don't have yet.
However, in a few months, it will just become another watch that you either
have if you want, or just don't want.

------
sneak
I've had mine for about a week and I can confirm: this is pretty true. I am
really good now about never pulling out my phone when in face to face presence
with people; I can't say that about checking my (never before worn) watch.

“the Apple Watch inherently combines two of the rudest things you can do among
friends—check your watch and look at your phone—and suggests that you do them
incessantly.”

------
ArekDymalski
>it's "like having someone shout your name every 30 seconds, looking up and
then having them reply 75 percent of the time with “nevermind.”

The best metaphor for the flood of notifications I've ever seen.

------
weavie
> You have reached the limit of 5 free articles a month

No Apple Watch needed..

~~~
aninteger
Same. I don't ever read Newsweek. "How to lose readers and alienate people:
The broken Newsweek free 5 articles a month edition"

------
Thasc
I got halfway through reading that, well enough absorbed, and then an
invitation to subscribe popped up in the middle of my field of view and nuked
my attention. When are those going to stop being popular?

~~~
sneak
They became popular because they are effective. Expect more of that.

Get uBlock Origin and default deny third party js requests. Greylist on a per-
site basis. The uBlock docs tell you how, though it is somewhat buried. Click
the lock after every change to persist settings (this bit me many times).

~~~
_rpd
> They became popular because they are effective.

I believe this, but I'd like to read more about their effectiveness. Is there
a particularly good article on the topic?

